# Want Next Gen GTO? - Mobilize the troops!!



## pontiacHP (Aug 27, 2005)

Amidst some of the recent claims of the next gen GTO being dead, I recently sent in an email to Pontiac asking about this rumor. Straight from the "horses mouth":

Dear Mr. X,

Thank you for contacting Pontiac and for your interest in the Pontiac GTO! We do not have any information in this department that indicates the GTO will be discontinued. We appreciate your passion for the GTO. Customer
demand is a big dictator of our vehicle lineup; your interest in the next generation of the GTO will be documented. To obtain more information regarding the GTO, please visit www.pontiac.com or contact your preferred dealership; you can use the website to locate a dealer by entering your zip code into the "Locate Dealer" section.

If you need additional information or have further questions, please let us know via email or by calling Pontiac at 1-800-762-2737, between 8:00 AM-11:00 PM Eastern Time, seven days per week. Again, thank you for contacting Pontiac!

Sincerely,

Jeff X
Customer Relationship Manager
Pontiac
Did I expect them to say anything to the contrary?....not really. I'm sure we could debate endlessly about what was said or wasn't said, but one truism rang from this experience....If we really feel strongly about our want for a next gen GTO, we all need to make it known to Pontiac.....LET YOUR VOICES BE HEARD!!! arty: ...The more they hear about it, the greater the business case for a next gen GTO.


To help facilitate things, here is a direct link to the Pontiac website to voice our demands....Mobilize the troops!!!.....BE HEARD!!!

http://www.pontiac.com/divisional/co...ment_other.jsp


----------



## BigNick (Jan 7, 2005)

Link goes to a "Page Not Found" error.


----------



## pontiacHP (Aug 27, 2005)

Sorry....it seemed to work yesterday, but not now.....go to www.pontiac.com and "contact us" towards the bottom of the page and then "Email us"


----------

